# Biochemiphy's Art Gallery



## Biochemiphy (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Charrio (Jun 20, 2015)

This still made laugh even though i didn't want to, thanks i think lol


----------



## Biochemiphy (Jun 20, 2015)

Charrio said:


> This still made laugh even though i didn't want to, thanks i think lol



I'm glad that I made you laugh. <3


----------



## Amiir (Jun 20, 2015)

Bio where the fuck have you been. Were you abducted by aliens. 

That wolf is glorious by the way. Dat final ''evolution'' tho


----------



## Biochemiphy (Jun 20, 2015)

Amiir said:


> Bio where the fuck have you been. Were you abducted by aliens.
> 
> That wolf is glorious by the way. Dat final ''evolution'' tho



Sorry, I was just on a break. ^^

Heh, awh~ I think he's very funny


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 20, 2015)

So that's where my bucket of fried chicken went to...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Jun 20, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> So that's where my bucket of fried chicken went to...



The fwuffy wolf has it, yus c:


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jun 20, 2015)

Smoke weed everyday---


----------



## Biochemiphy (Jun 20, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Smoke weed everyday---



ye we're so cool :v


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jun 20, 2015)

1st image: aww, cute!
2nd image: um, ok..
3rd image: I know where this is going


----------



## Biochemiphy (Jun 20, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> 1st image: aww, cute!
> 2nd image: um, ok..
> 3rd image: I know where this is going



Heheh, I hope you found it funny though ;l


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jun 20, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Heheh, I hope you found it funny though ;l



I can appreciate the kind of humor you were going for, but I think that I could offer one suggestion
Some of the pictures just sort of form a neat little boarder around the wolf. I think if these were made larger & more obnoxiously placed it would be funnier. Thats just what I think though.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Jun 20, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> I can appreciate the kind of humor you were going for, but I think that I could offer one suggestion Some of the pictures just sort of form a neat little boarder around the wolf. I think if these were made larger & more obnoxiously placed it would be funnier. Thats just what I think though.


  Mhmm... okie dokie, thanks :v


----------



## Biochemiphy (Jun 21, 2015)

SO,
what do you guys actually want me to draw? c:


----------



## Hell_Charm (Jun 21, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> SO,
> what do you guys actually want me to draw? c:



Draw me like one of your French girls :V


----------



## Biochemiphy (Jun 21, 2015)

Hell_Charm said:


> Draw me like one of your French girls :V



Oh, you ;v


----------



## FireFeathers (Jun 23, 2015)

FFS, if you're going to just cut shit out and paste it on an image, at least get rid of the goddamn white pixels. Why is this crap up on here? 



> Smoke weed everyday---



*rolls eyes*  Edgy, too. Oh man, watch out. 


If you wanna have a sketch thread , then actually do it in critiques. You can't have an Art Gallery thread, because... it's not a fucking art gallery.  You can have a portfolio online, on a different site composed of finalized images, but just a stupid thread where you post lazy cut-outs on google images is not a fucking "art gallery"


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jun 23, 2015)

Can I rightfully say "Calm the fuck down"?

I'm sorry but not everybody has to be "serious artwork" like you.  You see, you made me pop a string,.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Jun 23, 2015)

FireFeathers said:


> FFS, if you're going to just cut shit out and paste it on an image, at least get rid of the goddamn white pixels. Why is this crap up on here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you might have forgotten your Prozac and Risperidone.
Geez. o.o


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 23, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Can I rightfully say "Calm the fuck down"?
> 
> I'm sorry but not everybody has to be "serious artwork" like you.  You see, you made me pop a string,.



I'm sorry but she has a point and she's an artist. That's really not art it's more like cut and paste which really does'nt exactly fit in this thread. And besides Sliqq i don't think you can talk since you never made a sketchbook thread here. Speaking of which i need to update mine since i've been quite slow on producing art but been doing a lot of exercise doodles.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeeeaaah this isn't an appropriate use of this forum.


----------

